# a few pictures from far away



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope you enjoy it:


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice. That long exposure with the Cardinals is extra nice. Filters off to avoid the plants moving?


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

wet said:


> Nice. That long exposure with the Cardinals is extra nice. Filters off to avoid the plants moving?


Filters on. a gifted friend and his talent


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Really enjoyed your pxs. Lovely!


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Good job, nice healthy looking fish and plants.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

cheers my friend :tea:

I love it...



.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it. Cute cories too!


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree very cute cories! What kind are they?


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

tigerbarb420 said:


> I agree very cute cories! What kind are they?


The cory type is STERBAI.
http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/corydoras_sterbai.html


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

zappa, that is one awesome looking tank. Great job on both the aquascaping and the fishes. What size tank is it if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Nice layout. I like all the small river rocks that taper off from the base of your driftwood. Nice texture with substrate and rocks. Great densley packed school of cardinals, really makes the tank look big. 

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## aquasys (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice layout and excellent pictures.


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, 

Tank size:128 L X 58 W X 67 H in Centimeter..
375 Liter of H2O net 100 Gallons approx.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks fantastic Zappa! Great shot of your Corydoras. They are such fun fish.

I have another question  what's your lighting parameters and do you run CO2? It looks like you just have gravel in there but do you have soil underneath?

Great tank!


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

tiffc said:


> Looks fantastic Zappa! Great shot of your Corydoras. They are such fun fish.
> 
> I have another question  what's your lighting parameters and do you run CO2? It looks like you just have gravel in there but do you have soil underneath?
> 
> Great tank!


This setup is new, after many years of High Tech with heavy planted stuff...









So this aquarium is heavily equipped with 8 T54 Watt lamps...
This days the methodology of lighting is:
4 lamps works for 7 hours, while one pair works constantly for the 7 hours and 2 other pairs works 3.5 hours each.
100% RO water and connected to a PH controller+CO2 and electric valve.
Currently my KH is 1.5 and the PH of the controller is set to 6.15.
Using the 24 hours co2 test, it seems that the co2 level is around the 30ppm.

Regarding the undergravel: after working with JBL,ADA (power sand) and the good old DIY, i decided to try the *no undergravel at all* 
So far so good  but still I'm not challenging difficult plants...

Great tank![/QUOTE]

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: a few pictures from far away UPDATE pics 2 April*

I hope you enjoy it:


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Crazyness Hi, Probably my bad English but I don't understand your question
Anyway all pic are form the same aquarium.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

What diffuser do you use?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank is beautiful. Quite a change from before. Nice chocolate gouramis!


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

shark1505 said:


> What diffuser do you use?


I'm using a DIY external reactor.
The mixer is placed behind an external EHEIM compact+ 2000 l/h (connected to a pre-filter), so water is coming trough the pump than water seize the CO2 bubbles during the flow trough Tee connector on mixer inlet.
The mixer is made from in-line water filter housing. inside is handful of bioballs to make CO2 diffusion more effective.The CO2 valve is connected to an electric valve connected to a PH controller .


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tank is beautiful. Quite a change from before. Nice chocolate gouramis!


Thanks for the compliments-after all it is always nice specially if it comes from a master.
You are right the chocolate gouramis are nice but I like more the Samurai :wink:

Very hard to picture but still:









And the female is also impressive!!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Beautiful tank, Zappa, and some very nice fish in there as well. It seems that your tank is very heavily populated with fish, which seems, to me, to be somewhat counter to the prevailing wisdom here in the United States. Also, I love your angels! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Onto said:


> Beautiful tank, Zappa, and some very nice fish in there as well. It seems that your tank is very heavily populated with fish, which seems, to me, to be somewhat counter to the prevailing wisdom here in the United States. Also, I love your angels! Thanks for all the pics.


Chris thanks!!
No doubt that the overload of the different fishes is "kitschy" in terms of the actual trend.
Provably keeping 1-2 types only will be consider to be more politically correct 
Still (with all the respect to the opinion makers) I enjoy the variety
So maybe I haven no chance in terms of competitions but at least when I see an intersting fish I can get wild..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

zappa said:


> Thanks for the compliments-after all it is always nice specially if it comes from a master.
> You are right the chocolate gouramis are nice but I like more the Samurai :wink:
> 
> Very hard to picture but still:
> ...


OK!!! Now you're just showing off!   GORGEOUS!! Where ever do you find them?


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> OK!!! Now you're just showing off!   GORGEOUS!! Where ever do you find them?


Got it by mistake from a local shop as "chocolate" they were so small and no color at all



I'm trying to get more (more than one year...)

In my case local shop is in Israel..


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

zappa said:


> And the female is also impressive!!


A guy by the name of Mark Denaro, anubiasdesign.com, spoke at the Atlanta Area Aquarium Association meeting Sunday, about Anabantoids. He said that, in the wild Samurai Gourami, the highly colored fish is the female, but that in tank bred fish, starting with the very first generation, both sexes may color up like that. Very strange.


----------

